# Keisler SS700



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

I called Keisler today to order the new SS700 Manual 5 speed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You may want to do more research on this unit before you order one. On the PY forums, there is a lot of useful information about fitment and delivery issues. Just a heads-up.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I have heard about the delivery problems. If the transmission is what they say it is then it is worth waiting 6 months. Havent heard about any fitment issues.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads-up about fittment, I am researching the PY forum now.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

check with Paul at Medatronics Corporation's 5 Speed Home page! he will explain tranny options, and pros and cons........a personal friend of mine, he wrote a book on manual trannys. Eric P.S. There is nothing in it for me, just trying to help out!:cheers


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

jtwoods4 said:


> I called Keisler today to order the new SS700 Manual 5 speed.


I have a Keisler TKO five-speed in my 1967 GTO and I love it. Drive shaft was custom made after tranny was installed and the only issue was moving it up or back a little bit on the floor, which was no issue at all with a little metal work. Car runs at 1,850 RPM at speeds over 60 MPH in overdrive. Good luck.


----------



## jtwoods4 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well I read all the posts over on performance years and decided to back out of the order. Too many issues with delivery and people not getting transmissions.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

looks like people are starting to get these transmissions. They posted on their facebook page that they have hit the 100 unit mark. You can even look on other forums and finally see some posts about people getting these installed.

I've been keeping a close eye on this since the announcement of it. I'm a year away from even thinking about getting a transmission so hopefully they have a smooth rollin' production by then.

Scott


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A point that a guy brought up on the other forum, and something to think about, is warranty coverage and parts availability in the future. A company needs to be pretty solid and stay in business a long time in order to support its products fully. A company that isn't around, and you have unobtainium.


----------



## Bigalsworth (Nov 22, 2011)

That is true enough. I am a year or two away from getting a transmission and even by then this transmission and LGT which is building it will not have been around very long. I will have to see at that time but as it stands now, I have put a ton of cash into this car and the price of this transmission is a fraction of the cost so I am will to take the risk. If I get burned, lesson learned and I will move on to something else.


----------

